# Help choosing an acoustic electric Guitar



## Weimat01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm looking for my first acoustic-electric guitar (I usually play electrics). I am looking for a good quality instrument that should last me a long time. I have done some research and come up with the following models that all look good (and hopefully play quite well). I was pretty keen on the PRS but have found some other models that might be better (especially with free shipping form musician's friend ). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Paul Reed Smith SE Angelus Standard Acoustic Guitar with Hardshell Case | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH $699/799(custom) + 125 shipping
Pros: I really like the inlays and headstock, PRS SE line is supposed to be good quality, slim neck
Cons:no pickup or tuner, have to pay shipping

Takamines
Pros: look good
Cons: expensive

Takamine EF440SCGN NEX Antique Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend $870 shipped

Takamine OM ETN70BC Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend $870 shipped

Seagulls
Pros: cheaper than the others, heard very good things about them
Cons: don't like the headstock that much, no case

Seagull Coastline Series S6 Slim Cutaway Dreadnought QI Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend $564 shipped

Seagull S6 Original Q1 Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend $460 shipped


----------



## Weimat01 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hopefully someone comments before I buy haha. I'm thinking I might get the Takamine EF440SCGN NEX now. Its part of the pro series made in Japan and looks really good. I am still considering the seagulls to because they are cheaper. Is the takamine worth the extra money?


----------



## Velixo (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't played alot of acoustics and I'm not familiar with how acoustic guitars have differences between them, but so far I believe that the best way to find an acoustic you like is to go to a guitar store and play them, until you find a guitar with a sound that just 'clicks' that you fall in love with. I've found two guitars like that, and _god_ they were nice


----------



## Weimat01 (Apr 25, 2012)

Velixo said:


> I haven't played alot of acoustics and I'm not familiar with how acoustic guitars have differences between them, but so far I believe that the best way to find an acoustic you like is to go to a guitar store and play them, until you find a guitar with a sound that just 'clicks' that you fall in love with. I've found two guitars like that, and _god_ they were nice



Playing would indeed be helpful. Most of these models won't be in my local music store I don't think (except maybe the takamines). I also feel bad playing guitars in a store if I'm just going to go and buy it online from someone else for half the price.


----------



## Velixo (Apr 25, 2012)

I might be wrong with acoustics, but the general opinion is that no two guitars sound the same, so the one you buy online might be different from the on that "clicks" in the store.


----------



## WesleyG (Apr 25, 2012)

Velixo said:


> I might be wrong with acoustics, but the general opinion is that no two guitars sound the same, so the one you buy online might be different from the on that "clicks" in the store.



This is very true. If you get a chance to play before you buy, do it. Always. I was actually dead set on buying a Takamine a few months ago. It looked cool and had every spec I could want. My friend texted me and told me a used one showed up in a local guitar shop, so the first free day I had I went to play it. I picked it up hit 1 chord and absolutely hated it. The gloss coat on it was rather thick and gave it this lacquered/plastic-y tone that sounded absolutely dreadful.

I ended up sitting down with an Alvarez, 2 Taylors, a Martin, and a Breedlove and the Breedlove blew them all out of the water. Check them out if you can!


----------



## Weimat01 (Apr 26, 2012)

Velixo said:


> I might be wrong with acoustics, but the general opinion is that no two guitars sound the same, so the one you buy online might be different from the on that "clicks" in the store.



I think i'll have a play anyway even if it turns out to be a lucky dip. (The takamine EF440 costs 1599 in my local store for example compared to $870 hence the purchasing online)




WesleyG said:


> I ended up sitting down with an Alvarez, 2 Taylors, a Martin, and a Breedlove and the Breedlove blew them all out of the water. Check them out if you can!



Was model was the breedlove? Was it an Atlas or one of the passport series, and what was better about it?


----------



## john2223 (May 16, 2012)

Since it's your first guitar I'm assuming your a beginner. I would recommend the JBPlayer since it's pretty affordable and still provides great quality for a beginner. The Takamine is a very good one though more pricey. You could also look into a Washburn or Ovation.


----------



## Weimat01 (May 17, 2012)

john2223 said:


> Since it's your first guitar I'm assuming your a beginner. I would recommend the JBPlayer since it's pretty affordable and still provides great quality for a beginner. The Takamine is a very good one though more pricey. You could also look into a Washburn or Ovation.



Nah, I'm not a beginner. I just usually play electric guitar. I ended up getting a Takamine PRO ETN70BC and it's really awesome. I played a couple of different guitars in the store and the all the Takamine PRO series played and sounded amazing. They just felt much better quality than all the other guitars below them in price Including cheaper Takamines, breedloves and Ibanez. Their necks were just so nice to play and perfectly set up.


----------



## rabia (May 17, 2012)

If you pick up most guitars "straight from the box", you will often find they are uncomfortable to play. In many cases, the strings are a long way from the fretboard, making it hard work to hold them down, and causing a fretted chord to sound out of tune even if the open strings are tuned correctly.


----------



## Weimat01 (May 17, 2012)

rabia said:


> If you pick up most guitars "straight from the box", you will often find they are uncomfortable to play. In many cases, the strings are a long way from the fretboard, making it hard work to hold them down, and causing a fretted chord to sound out of tune even if the open strings are tuned correctly.



Maybe in cheap guitars that have a poor factory set up or build quality. But I definitely would expect a guitar to play well and in tune after it was tuned to pitch (maybe after a bit on intonation adjustment) or I wouldn't buy it. 
My takamine was perfect straight out of the box and I bought it online from the US.


----------



## mishabasi (May 19, 2012)

Idk if it's too late but it's very worth it to check out the carvin cobalt series. Carvin.com : COBALT C750T DREADNOUGHT ACOUSTIC GUITAR WITH FISHMAN PREFIX PLUS-T


----------



## Weimat01 (May 20, 2012)

mishabasi said:


> Idk if it's too late but it's very worth it to check out the carvin cobalt series. Carvin.com : COBALT C750T DREADNOUGHT ACOUSTIC GUITAR WITH FISHMAN PREFIX PLUS-T



Yea its too late, I got the Takamine PRO ETN70BC. Thanks for the reply tough, that Carvin looks pretty good


----------



## JStraitiff (May 20, 2012)

How do you like the guitar you chose? 

Personally i recommend:

<$1000: Ibanez acoustics sound and play really nice.
$1k - $3k: Taylor and breedlove. One of my favorites Taylor 814ce.
$3k+: Batson and McPherson. You'll never ever regret a batson. Definitely the best guitars available today. You can also get a batson #5 in the middle price range which if you can get it is the way to go.


----------



## Weimat01 (May 20, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> How do you like the guitar you chose?
> 
> Personally i recommend:
> 
> ...



Yea I love it. As I said in an earlier post, I thought the build quality was top notch. It looks and feels really nice. The action and set up were perfect and it plays really well. As I bought mine online I wasn't able to compare it side by side to anything, but I think it sounds pretty good. All the takamine PRO's I tried in my local store played and felt a lot better than other guitars below them in price. So for under $1000 i'd definitely recommend one of these.


----------

